# Splash Icons by mrFenyx. Best Icon Pack Ever



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I found this icon pack today*: *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1535615

Pretty sick looking


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

.















He made a theme for go launcher ex also
Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------

